# M11x R1 (is bad)



## AMGWalllHax (Sep 11, 2011)

So i got the Alienware M11xR1 a while back. WORST. PURCHASE. EVER. wasted nearly $1000 (roughly Â£600-Â£650) on this $250 computer with an alien ware logo on it =/ PROTIP: never buy alienware. 

So anyways ive had it for almost half a year now, and it still runs, but performance is getting worse and worse, and im not installing any virus or anything, and i think the last thing ive downloaded was Fallout New vegas about a month ago. 

So anyways Specs - 
Core 2 Duo @ 1.3 ghz OC'd at 1.73
4GB DDR3 Memory
150 Internal HDD
Windows 7 64-bit


Is there anyway to speed up the Processor? games like MW2 are now starting to run slowly on lowest settings with game booster etc, when they ran fine 2 weeks previous. 
Whats wrong with it D:


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Maybe too much junk? Porn will slow your stuff down if you are watching too much.
lol just kidding about the porn , but seriously it's probably junk files


----------



## AMGWalllHax (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol i dont do porn, too nasty >.< And the only junk files i have im pretty sure are just some files left over from experimenting with Sony Vegas 10 and Paint.net, but i just got rid of em =P I have another laptop for junk files and things like that.


----------



## xcliber (Sep 11, 2011)

Computer speed isn't determined by the amount of Hard Drive space you have. If speed has been steadily degrading, it's because you have software running in the background. You need to disable some of the junk that you don't or rarely use. Go to "Start" > "Run" (or use the search bar since you're running win 7) > "msconfig" (without quotes) > Enter.

Click the "Startup" tab  and uncheck anything that doesn't need to be running at all times. Click "Apply" and restart computer.

Also, what video card does it have in it? That's another main factor, if not THE main factor, when playing games.

Edit:
I don't even think there is such a thing as a Core2Duo clocked at 1.3Ghz. Double check those specs. Unless we're talking about a laptop here.

Edit2x: Yeah, it's a laptop. No wonder...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 11, 2011)

A C2D 1.3 and you only got it a half year ago?

...You got this USED, right?


----------



## Onnes (Sep 11, 2011)

First of all, it sounds like you really got scammed with the price of that laptop.

Most likely you have some process active that is misbehaving and eating system resources. You might be able to find it by starting a game and monitoring process CPU and memory use through the task manager.


----------



## Aden (Sep 11, 2011)

AMGWalllHax said:


> Alienware





> $1000





> Core 2 Duo @ 1.3 ghz OC'd at 1.73





> 150 Internal HDD



Holy shit, dude. You got boned big time.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> Holy shit, dude. You got boned big time.



Researching it a BIT more, maybe not quite.  This is apparently a small 11 inch laptop, and while it only has a C2D 1.3 in it, it's an ultra-low voltage CPU and only draws 10w.  That explains the price of this unit, it's an attempt to be small, relatively powerful, and energy efficent.  ...Which are three traits that don't play well together and certianly don't play well with a fourth trait of 'cost effective'.

I'd just spend less money and get a 15" laptop myself.  These kinds of laptops arn't really worth the high price unless you have a specific need for that kinda power in that kinda small size.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 11, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Researching it a BIT more, maybe not quite...



But for what he paid he could have gotten an m11xR3. The R1 is an older model, it should have sold cheap.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 11, 2011)

Depending on how desperate you are, I'd suggest either a System Restore back to when things worked better, or just nuke and pave that poor miserable beast and start over.

Or start thinking about your next PC now.  Build a custom gaming system and stuff it inside the cheapest/ugliest case you can stand to look at that'll get the job done.  If you've got a desk hiding the PC behind a door, even better.  For what you spent on the Alienware name and case and corner-cut specs, you can build a really decent gaming computer that'll last a long while.

Edit: A gaming laptop?  Those things are fragile in addition to being non-upgradeable, aren't they?  Editx2: As well as about half-again to twice as expensive as comparable desktops?


----------



## Onnes (Sep 11, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Edit: A gaming laptop?  Those things are fragile in addition to being non-upgradeable, aren't they?  Editx2: As well as about half-again to twice as expensive as comparable desktops?



I've seen the m11x series get some pretty favorable reviews. It certainly occupies a special niche--there aren't many ultraportables with a discrete graphics card. These days I think a lot of people use a laptop even as their primary gaming computer, because if you're only going to have one PC it helps if it's portable.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 11, 2011)

You bought a sort of high end netbook.  From Alienware.  Goodness gracious.

There's no hope for it.

EDIT: aside from popping in a new SU9600 processor for ~200bux for marginal performance gains (since I'm pretty sure something like the SP9600 won't fit,) I mean, and that is obviously not worth it.  Either way you ended up paying two premiums: ultra-portable (11-inch) and Alienware.  That's about $700 overhead before you even get to the actual components.

I can see getting a netbook (especially if you have a desktop for real gaming.)  I can also sort of see getting a normal sized laptop with 'gaming performance,' though they are always underpowered unless you spend upwards of 2k, delicate, overheating-prone and obsolete in a year.  But mixing those two together means too many compromises: smaller form means smaller battery means more need for energy savings, less room for components, less room to dissipate heat, more difficult boards to engineer, and so on.


----------



## Aden (Sep 11, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I've seen the m11x series get some pretty favorable reviews. It certainly occupies a special niche--there aren't many ultraportables with a discrete graphics card. These days I think a lot of people use a laptop even as their primary gaming computer, because if you're only going to have one PC it helps if it's portable.



I get it, but seriously, if you have to have an ultraportable gaming laptop...chances are you need to rediscover books or something


----------



## Runefox (Sep 11, 2011)

. . .

Yeah. Uh... Yeah.

I don't really know what excuses the specs you got for the price you paid.

*There is nothing that can appreciably speed this computer up*. I imagine your main issue with *deteriorating* speed may lie with heat; Alienwares (especially the laptops, and *especially the netbooks*) generally are pretty terrible for cooling, and any overclocking, dust buildup, or really any deviation from the normal threshold of the original cooling plan will send it spiralling off into burnout territory.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 11, 2011)

You wanted a gaming machine and you bought that little thing? What the hell. If you want a decent laptop to run games decently you usually start at the 1500 range and you don't go off and buy an overpriced  microcomputer (I don't know the technical name). I only base this on my own bias but if you want a computer that games well you should not be buying something small like that. My opinion.

And I've got a M15x that was bought before they majorly jacked up the price of that one. It games fine. It's a solid machine. It cools efficiently. It's an Alienware. So uh, don't be so quick to knock the entire brand due to one shitty small piece of equipment you bought.

That said, you might try looking around for unnecessary bloat-ware, and also might think about doing a reload of the OS. Or you could send it back and see if they can find anything wrong with. Every once in a while you do get lemons in line so to speak. You can have 100 of a single item hit a start and 2 or 3 have issues. So you send it back, see if they can fix or find the issue, or demand a replacement. You could also down-load Speedfan to see how your heat is. Let me find the link.

EDIT: http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php look for speedfan4.4 hyperlink. Download it and use it to see how your heat is..and tell us?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Shit, I needed a laptop for college, wanted power (because I'm a gamer), and didn't particularly care to lug it around with me no matter how big it was. So I dropped $1000 on my G72-GX which runs:

Core 2 Duo 2.53 @ 2 Cores (Factory Clocked)
500 GB 5400 RPM HDD
6 GB DDR2 RAM
nVidia GTX 260m

This was nearly 2 years ago, and this thing still runs like a champ because I maintain it fairly well. The problem here is that you dropped $1000 on an Alienware, which is the equivalent of dropping $250 for most other netbooks that can barely run a fully decked out version of Firefox. >_>


----------

